# Need help with secure payment



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a question on how to pay a private seller for there GTO. I would have to have it shipped here since its 2500 miles away. Does anyone know how i can pay securely without having to worry of getting robbed. The seller sounds legit but i dont want to send him a check and take my chances. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## liljudge (Oct 8, 2009)

Handle it between each of your banks. Have his bank fax a copy of the title to your bank with his info filled out, then your bank can transfer funds to his bank for payment on said car. He should have no problem with this if it is legit. Paypal is an option but fees are high for large amounts.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hire a buddy for gas money to drive out there and check it out before you hand over the payment. Maybe rent a car for him to drive out and if the GTO is legit he can dive it back for you.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont think i have anyone to hire to have the car checked out. But Car looks clean and carfax is clean as well. only 22,000 miles. I think im going to have to look into the bank and see how we can take care of the payment. Just a question....Does anyone think it would be a waste to get this car in automatic? Im not that good at manual but im afraid of messing up the clutch and transmission learning off it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> I dont think i have anyone to hire to have the car checked out. But Car looks clean and carfax is clean as well. only 22,000 miles. I think im going to have to look into the bank and see how we can take care of the payment. Just a question....Does anyone think it would be a waste to get this car in automatic? Im not that good at manual but im afraid of messing up the clutch and transmission learning off it.


NEVER EVER buy a car sight unseen. NEVER. Unless you have a trusted friend, or mechanic that can scope the car out, inspect it and complete the transaction for you you are taking a risk of being screwed. NEVER rely solely on a carfax. They are not always 100% accurate and you can get a false sense of security thinking the car is sound when maybe a "few" items never made it to the report. A GMVIS is as essential as the carfax. 

There are horror stories regarding people buying across the country only to get the vehicle home to find the seller was shall I say less than accurate in his description. Don't put yourself in a position to be a statistic regardless of how sweet the deal is. If you really think this car is for you .........
Have an independent inspector (you'll have to research places in that area that do this) with knowledge of this car go over it, perhaps have the car taken to a Pontiac dealer and have the report sent to you. Have the VIN Faxed to you, NOT handwritten take that VIN to a Pontiac dealer and have them run a GMVIS on that car. The money you shell out as preventive measures on this car may save you from thousands in a hardship learning lesson. 

Go to your lending institution for guidance in this purchase if you are intent on going through with this.

There is nothing wrong with the A4. If you feel more comfortable in auto get it. This is the wrong type of car to learn manual but it isn't hard don't be intimidated by it. A good teacher will have you comfortable quickly.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I've driven nothing but manuals for decades, but got the GTO in auto; I just liked it more  after driving each. I did panic the first time I came to a highway exit, but then remembered I didn't have to do anything lol.

The GTO is not common, but 2500 miles - COME ON. Whatever you think you're saving will be eaten up by transport, gas, or just frustration/legal crap.


----------



## liljudge (Oct 8, 2009)

*secure purchase*

You can call a local dealership or shop in his town and for a fee they will check the car over. Set it up to have the seller take the car to them for inspection. I have heard around $100 or so for fees. I have bought several cars out of state including the GTO but I went to get them and didn't finalize payment until I had checked it over.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Having a dealer check a car over is worthless as must dealers are clueless about anything GTO related. If you can't personally see/drive the car.... DON'T BUY IT. 20k miles isn't hard to come by to be honest.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Im thinking of hiring an auto inspector like GTO Judge said. Im researching some at the moment. I think this would be enough to make sure the car is in tip top shape and worth the purchase since i cant go and see it. I was researching and i found this website. Spoke to the inspector. I asked him if he was familiar with the GTO 04 and right off the bat he starting describing the car saying V8 rear wheel drive. He told me he has done inspections on the car. Here is the website...http://certifiedmobiletech.com/
He told me he would go check it himself and inspect the vehicle, drive it, take pictures send them to me and send me a report. The cost is $180. I thought it was a lil high. but its better than risking my $13500.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Make sure you search the forums for specific things to look out for with the cars also. There are some things that you wouldn't think to look closely at. ie rear seat stiching seems to tear with low miles and no use. ect... silver trim on steering wheel bubbles... 2 keys since a reaplacement is almost as much as a car payment... floor mat clips... hell I would even check for the spare tire as many people were getting rid of them and usign them for drag skinnies.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Make sure you search the forums for specific things to look out for with the cars also. There are some things that you wouldn't think to look closely at. ie rear seat stiching seems to tear with low miles and no use. ect... silver trim on steering wheel bubbles... 2 keys since a reaplacement is almost as much as a car payment... floor mat clips... hell I would even check for the spare tire as many people were getting rid of them and usign them for drag skinnies.


thats a good idea. ill look around. Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Im thinking of hiring an auto inspector like GTO Judge said. Im researching some at the moment. I think this would be enough to make sure the car is in tip top shape and worth the purchase since i cant go and see it. I was researching and i found this website. Spoke to the inspector. I asked him if he was familiar with the GTO 04 and right off the bat he starting describing the car saying V8 rear wheel drive. He told me he has done inspections on the car. Here is the website...Certified Mobile Tech of Homestead and Miami
> He told me he would go check it himself and inspect the vehicle, drive it, take pictures send them to me and send me a report. The cost is $180. I thought it was a lil high. but its better than risking my $13500.


If the car checks out ok, or if issues are found, it could be the best 180 you'll ever spend.

If the car checks out and you get it, make sure you get the KEY CODES.

Research TSB's and inform the tech of them a Pontiac dealer can help you on this on this car as stated list as much on this car for the tech to look at, i.e. struts, inside of tire for groves wore in the tire, tie rod ends, door actuators, rear end sag (springs) broken clips at the front fascia/bumper under headlights, ignition key tumbler. 

TSB doesn't mean all this is an issue with every car and its not meant to scare you, just educate you as much as possible. 

A few TSB's http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/04-tsbs-3392/

Snoop some of these: Car maintenance, car safety reports at Edmunds


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks JUDGE! You have now idea how much youve helped! Ill pass this on to the technician who will inspect my car.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Still working on a way to pay the seller. I was thinking of waiting till the shipping company receives the car then i can send the money to him through the bank. If you guys got anymore safe ideas let me know.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't you do an esgro or something like that through a bank?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Can't you do an esgro or something like that through a bank?


Thanks for the advise. ill look into it. So the inspector is going to check out the car tomorrow morning. If all goes good then the next step is shipping. I cant wait till on its way. Just thinking what kind of shipping package i should do. Bottom, top, or enclosed trailer. Hmmm


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Fly with a one way airline ticket and drive it home with transport tags....


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Fly with a one way airline ticket and drive it home with transport tags....


I thought about that. One way ticket to miami would be like $90
Taxi to get car maybe $40
Gas would be im guessing like $350
Night stay at a motel for about 3 nights $200
Food im guessing $100

Total would be around $780

Not to mention the front of the GTO getting a beating from the road.

The shipping is gonna be just under $1000. Id figure i save $220 if i would go drive it back. But instead of saving $220 id rather save on the 3000 miles.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Trust me... that 3k miles of SEG driven seat time is a good thing! Last winter (doing it again in a couple weeks) took a long weekend and drove to FL for an all GTO track day in Bradenton. Put 2600 miles on the goat and had a blast each and every mile of the trip...... my advise, don't squander the oppertunity.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it is worth the $220 to actually see the car before buying it yourself.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

3,000 miles?? You can't find one closer??


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Rukee said:


> 3,000 miles?? You can't find one closer??


Ive found just a couple less than 300 miles from me and they all have been moded. Whether it be exhaust, intake or no wing(idiots). 31,000 was the best one i found near by but it was moded and it was black with alot of scratches and swirls. This silver one thats 3000 miles away is by far the best looking and low miles.I just got a call from my inspector and he said everything is just like new on the car im buying. He did a thorough check of the car ran test plus drove it. It has 22,000 miles and its all stock. black interior and no dings and dents. I briefly talk to him and he mention 3 things that needed attention.

1. Brakes will need replacing soon. (Aprrox 10,000 miles)
2. wipers need to be changed
3. Rear passenger tail light(red lens) is broken...ugh

Anyone know if the just the red lens can be replaced? Or do i need to change the whole rear passenger tail light? And how much?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Ive found just a couple less than 300 miles from me and they all have been moded. Whether it be exhaust, intake or no wing(idiots). 31,000 was the best one i found near by but it was moded and it was black with alot of scratches and swirls. This silver one thats 3000 miles away is by far the best looking and low miles.I just got a call from my inspector and he said everything is just like new on the car im buying. He did a thorough check of the car ran test plus drove it. It has 22,000 miles and its all stock. black interior and no dings and dents. I briefly talk to him and he mention 3 things that needed attention.
> 
> 1. Brakes will need replacing soon. (Aprrox 10,000 miles)
> 2. wipers need to be changed
> ...


1. stock brake suck so thats a good thing. Aftermarket DBA 4000XS rotors and some Hawk pads were amazing and not much more the stock $$.
3. tail light is a full assembly. 04/05 red tails are on eBay all the time for like $50-$75 bucks so thats not an issue either.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> 1. stock brake suck so thats a good thing. Aftermarket DBA 4000XS rotors and some Hawk pads were amazing and not much more the stock $$.
> 3. tail light is a full assembly. 04/05 red tails are on eBay all the time for like $50-$75 bucks so thats not an issue either.


Thanks for the information. Is it better to get this light installed at a shop or should i do it myself?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Thanks for the information. Is it better to get this light installed at a shop or should i do it myself?


Do it yourself. Maybe 5 minutes of work. All you do is pull the plastic rivits from inside the trunk that hold the linter, then remove 2-3 twist screws, then the rear tail assemply is loose. Uncrew the bulb harness and then your good to go. Just be careful pulling it out as there is a plastic tab that can brake. I snapped on of mine but my tail is still secure so it isn't a huge deal, just take your time as I rushed cause it started to rain.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Do it yourself. Maybe 5 minutes of work. All you do is pull the plastic rivits from inside the trunk that hold the linter, then remove 2-3 twist screws, then the rear tail assemply is loose. Uncrew the bulb harness and then your good to go. Just be careful pulling it out as there is a plastic tab that can brake. I snapped on of mine but my tail is still secure so it isn't a huge deal, just take your time as I rushed cause it started to rain.


Nice! ill do that. Thanks!


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If the car checks out ok, or if issues are found, it could be the best 180 you'll ever spend.
> 
> If the car checks out and you get it, make sure you get the KEY CODES.
> 
> ...


Do you mean key code for the stereo?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Do you mean key code for the stereo?


Radio is one....

Key Codes:

BCM CODE
Ignition Key
Frequency Key
IMMO (Pim)
Radio Pin
Glovebox Code

Every 04-06 GTO came with these codes. It's necessary you have them in the event you need reprogramming or replacement keys made etc. 

The owner of that GTO should have one, if he doesn't request he contact his dealer and get them. You can only get them if you own the car and can provide proof of ownership. It would be easier for you to have him get them rather than wait and get them yourself. He is the seller he owes it to you to get them.


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

geez,if i had someone flying in to buy one of my cars,i`d take that pretty serious and go pick `em up at the airport,maybe help him save some money . he could drive it and if he didn`t like it,we both go home. the way it sounds to me is that your expectations may be too much for a long distance purchase.what you see in film, video or pictures that you like may be something you don`t like in person.you better go look at it before you make a $????? mistake , inspector or not. he makes his money either way,good or bad.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

markdavid said:


> geez,if i had someone flying in to buy one of my cars,i`d take that pretty serious and go pick `em up at the airport,maybe help him save some money . he could drive it and if he didn`t like it,we both go home. the way it sounds to me is that your expectations may be too much for a long distance purchase.what you see in film, video or pictures that you like may be something you don`t like in person.you better go look at it before you make a $????? mistake , inspector or not. he makes his money either way,good or bad.


:agree

If someone from out of state wants to buy my GTO, which is for sale, I'd meet them at the airport with it, and they can inspect it and drive it. If they decide to buy it, we go get a temporary tag and they enjoy the road trip back home.

When I sold my '01 Vette, that's basically how the transaction went down. If I was to buy a car out of state, that's exactly what I would do.

:cheers


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I know what you guys are all saying, but something bout this car is calling my name. Im going with my gut feeling. Ive looked at tons of pics and i am going with it all the way. It just got shipped today and i cant wait. Ill post up pics of car here when i get it!


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So my car will be here Monday. :willy: I bought the GTO for a private seller from FL and i live in CA. Ive never bought a car from another state so i was wondering what are the steps to getting the car registered here in CA? Does anyone know if i have to get a smog check?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> I thought about that. One way ticket to miami would be like $90
> Taxi to get car maybe $40
> Gas would be im guessing like $350
> Night stay at a motel for about 3 nights $200
> ...


 if you're worrying about the front of the GTO taking a "beating" because you are going to drive it home, I suggest you buy another car.

If you think a car can't take the ride, why would you even buy it?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> if you're worrying about the front of the GTO taking a "beating" because you are going to drive it home, I suggest you buy another car.
> 
> If you think a car can't take the ride, why would you even buy it?


Im sure it can take a ride. I just rather have it shipped to me instead of taking that long trip. Plus i dont have the time.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Here it is! Finally reached its new home! My 2004 GTO all the way from Miami Florida! I luv this car!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What is that large scratch on the rocker panel and the large chip on the front fascia all about?










J/K.

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> What is that large scratch on the rocker panel and the large chip on the front fascia all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You had me for a sec! :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With the dark tinted windows it looks really sharp!! :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> What is that large scratch on the rocker panel and the large chip on the front fascia all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the pics, it appears the fascia was repainted.....



















maybe its the lighting?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> From the pics, it appears the fascia was repainted.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

So did you drive it yet? How is it??


Congratulations :cheers


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Bobbyg said:


> So did you drive it yet? How is it??
> 
> 
> Congratulations :cheers


Yeah i have driven it but its been pouring in Los Angeles so i havent had the chance to really test it out. As Soon as the storm passes its on!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Now ya need a new screen name....


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Now ya need a new screen name....


Lol. Right huh? i guess ill just keep it.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats! 
When I had mine shipped it was like waiting for another child to arrive.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

canadianGTO said:


> Congrats!
> When I had mine shipped it was like waiting for another child to arrive.


Well i dont have any kids but I do know the days seemed so long waiting for it!


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

thats a good looking goat! now go get 05-06 hood and sap reproduction grills to make it look even better. 

enjoy the new kid!
arty:


----------

